# Dose Control Pro grinder



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi. I have great grinder, Graef CM900. Have great design, 40 levels and complete automatic. BUT, I didn't know when I buying him that I must knock it fast to get coffe out from spout!
What I saw in manual It's amazing and terrifying that says grinder must be knocked! 😤🤯I can't believe that I am not lucky in buying!

So, what about SAGE Dose Control Pro grinder?
Why exist Brewille and Sage same model, Is Sage copy of them? Sage is cheaped.
Can you confirm me that this grinder also don't have some Fault like "you must knock him", "or Attention, yor grinder is without some screws, sorry for buy it!"? 😡😤


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Sage and brevel are the same company there products sold in the UK are under the sage name and in the US and other countries there under the brevel name

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

I didn't know that. Thanks


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Worldwide, there's actually 2 Breville companies. The rights to the name got split up by region. So in regions where they don't have rights to the name, they have to use different brand names for the same products. Thus in the UK what's sold as Breville in the US is sold as Sage.

Sage Dose control is a decent grinder for as long as it lasts. If you're lucky and it lasts years, you're on to a winner, but they don't have a great reputation for long life or their UK service center.

For a long lasting, reliable grinder, it's worth considering the Eureka Mignon line.


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

Eureka Mignon Silenzio is good, but doubled price then my. It cost over 300£. My graef is about 156£ and I searching grinder to 242£.

Also I will not buy Dose Control Pro grinder because have a plastic bur which parts after broken will be find in coffee.


----------

